Why turistid? - exFet
======
exFet
how can i fuxk that (lo siento pero no se como escribir correctamente como
deshacerme de eso en inglés)

~~~
gus_massa
What is "turistid"? A google search doesn't give anything relevant
[https://www.google.com/search?q=turistid](https://www.google.com/search?q=turistid)

Is it a card? A product? In which country are you?

~~~
exFet
mexico.. i see a program in recent files, just delet it (i just try to
translate in english) and it seems not problem now... the thing are that i
never download anything in the past days

~~~
exFet
touristid, sent:637bytes, rcvd:1.1mb, send pack:3.

~~~
gus_massa
So it's a program! [Sorry. I was confused and I was expecting that you just
moved from country A to country B and you were trying to change the visa
status from tourist to resident, or something like that.]

I use Windows, and I tried Google just in case, but I was not successful.
Hopefully someone else can answer.

If nobody answer, you can try in another site like
[https://superuser.com/](https://superuser.com/) that is more dedicated to
this kind of questions. Try to give as much information as possible, like the
version of the OS, which AV do you have, the exact message of the program
(Something like "touristid, sent:637bytes, rcvd:1.1mb, send pack:3." is much
more useful than "touristid".) Try to find similar questions and try to copy
the style and use the same level of detail. (Sometime they kill questions
because they are too generic or too specific or too reposted or too whatever,
so good luck there.)

PS: You can edit your comments for 1-2 hours after you posted it. This is
useful to add more detail or fix typos.

PS2: Hi from Argentina!

~~~
exFet
saludos y muchas gracias por tu respuesta

